# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Pyetje Retorike (Rhetorical)

## Veshtrusja

A mund te dish ku do shkosh ne qoftese nuk di ku ndodhesh?

----------


## gazi

a mund te kerkosh dicka, kur nuk din cka te duhet?

----------


## StormAngel

Nese e di se ku ndodhesh normal qe duhet ta dish se ku do shkosh,po ne momentin qe ke arritur ne vendin e caktuar,a e di se ku ndodhesh?  :sarkastik:

----------


## Veshtrusja

Shakespeare's Henry IV, Part 1:

"Art thou mad? Is not the truth the truth?" 

*A jeni cmendur? A nuk eshte e verteta e vertete?*

----------


## MtrX

si mund te luftosh kur kunder teje eshte gjithe bota?
kur ben mire, gjen keq.
kur arrin dicka, te tjeret vrenjten.
Cfare i kemi bere ne Zotit apo cfare na ka bere Zoti ne?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Si mund te dime se cfare na sjell lumturi?
Si ka mundesi qe disa njerez ne kete bote jane gjithemone te sigurte te thone si te rrisim femijet, kur ata vete skan femije?
Pse i themi femijet qe duhen te na respektojn? Kur vete ne skemi respektuar njerzit me te medhejn se ne?

----------


## mad

*#*_Si ka mundesi qe ata qe te thone te qetesohesh,jane po ata qe te bene te nevrikosesh ne fillim?_
*#*_Si eshte kjo pune qe shume njerez mezi presin te arrijne ne Parajse, por kane kaq shume frike te vdesin?_

{^_^}

----------


## mad

*#*_Si eshte e mundur qe ASGJE s'eshte aq e thjeshte sa duket?_

*#*_Ne jete, si ka mundesi qe egzistojne kaq shume pyetje?_

{^_^}

----------


## green

Si ka mundesi qe te gjithe pretendojne se duan me gjithe qenien e tyre e perseri dashurine pa kushte rralle kush e misheron?! :Lulja3:

----------


## Klajdi03

Si ka mundesi qe "shume" njerez kapardisen sikur i kuptojne te gjitha ato qe thone?

----------


## hajla

ndodh qe edhe enderra te  behet realitet,por me shum te deshton ata qka pret?!"

----------


## gurl

Pse cdo gje e bukur zgjat pak?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Pse gjithemone shikojm anen negative te njerezve?

Pse lutemi vec kur jemi ne rrezik/halle ose kur duham ndihme?

----------


## oiseau en vol

Pse nuk e mbyllim gojën kur nuk kemi asgjë për të thënë ?

----------


## bUster

A i merr etja peshqit?

----------


## macia_blu

c'te duhet e verteta kur nuk ke nje genjeshter para saj?

----------


## Manulaki

Si imagjinon nje qe eshte lindur i/e verber?

----------


## Mina

Perse vdekja nuk njeh moshe?!

----------


## Manulaki

> Perse vdekja nuk njeh moshe?!


Perse dashuria nuk njeh moshe?

Te jesh apo te mos jesh? To be or not to be? (Shekspiri i madh)

----------


## pure-spirit

Pse te presesh dike te cilit si shkon mendja tek ty?

----------

